# Jalon/Xalo town



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks

Any members living in Jalon, have few questions to ask 

Thanks


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Come on folks, I refuse to believe there's no one on here from Jalon.

Sigh, I will even take replies from.........yuk......Brexiteers


----------



## daisk (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Rabbitcat,

I do not live in Jalon but I know the area, what do you need to know?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank daisk, I appreciate you replying and you can be sure I will track down each and every one of this forums members who didn't reply and cause them untold suffering 


Meanwhile Daisk here's my queries

Is there any taxi service in Jalon
What size sat dish is needed re getting Freesat from UK
Is Jalon dead in winter 
Is it bloody cold in Jalon in winter( know I can check online temp charts but that's not the same as how cold it actually feels)
Can you recommend a solicitor in Jalon
Where in the town is the council office- on my visits couldn't find it

Don't want to ask you too many questions so that will do for now

Thanks again Daisk

Ps I see you are from Scotland are you a fellow Bhoy?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thank daisk, I appreciate you replying and you can be sure I will track down each and every one of this forums members who didn't reply and cause them untold suffering
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Daisk here's my queries
> ...


I don't know Jalon at all, though I've passed through a few times

I do know that it can get very cold in winter because it snows there....



There's a map on the ayto website which shows where the town hall is Ajuntament de Xaló
sat on here will know what size dish you'd need


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you XC. I have removed you from my " terrible revenge" list


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thank you XC. I have removed you from my " terrible revenge" list


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thank daisk, I appreciate you replying and you can be sure I will track down each and every one of this forums members who didn't reply and cause them untold suffering
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Daisk here's my queries
> ...


I'll answer that lot for you..


TAXI - No, but there is a Alcalali, next village down and also Benissa, the nearby town. There was a taxi her a little while ago but not seen anything of it for a while.

DISH - 1.8m Probably be OK

WINTER - Not really, the bars are still open and there is an expat community here 365 days a year. It's not on the coast so probably don't see that massive summer swell and winter lull.

COLD - Cold(ish) but not stupid. Yes there is rarely snow on the mountains between Jalon and Beni but it's rare (in our experience)

LAWYER- We used Carolina Just Miro in Gandia.. She is excellent and has dealt with the Town Hall and does know the area and will visit anyway.. In my experience an excellent lawyer.

TOWN HALL - Is on the East side of the village. Take the road through the village from Benissa (not the bypass) and take fourth left (past the bars) and then left at the end. They are very helpful in there...


*MAP TO TOWN HALL
*
Good luck in the hunt, it's a lovely place here....


----------



## daisk (Jun 29, 2016)

I guess Piersuk has answered most of the questions.

It is not dead in winter and as Piersuk said there are expats living all year round, but in my opinion it is a bit isolated and it is not as lively as Denia or Jávea. If you like peace and quiet, this is your place.
In winter is colder than the coast, but it is still sunny so it does not feel so cold. Most of the time you will be ok wearing a jacket. I would be more worried about the cold inside the house. As you probably know spanish construction is not the best and insulation is almost inexistent, so unless the heating is on during most of the day it will be colder inside the house than outside.

I am not Scottish, I am Spanish but living in Scotland at the moment and looking to swap houses temporary...


----------

